# Pet sitting



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

So you are going away and Great Aunt Maude who promised to come in and care for Kitty each day, has suddenly discovered that she is due to have her hip operation on the first day of your holiday!

The neighbour has already expressed their dislike of cats and is forever chasing him out of their garden, so what do you do?

You have exhausted your contact book and someone suggests that you try a pet sitter. 

Your first thought is shock horror. A stranger in your home is not what you had anticipated when you had booked your dream holiday to Barbados, but since you do not wish to expose Kitty to the confines of a cattery, the option of a pet sitter suddenly seems attractive. 

Following your research you discover that not only do they provide extra home security, but they also take in the post, water the plants and even put bins out for collection. Perhaps the idea of a pet sitting service is quite attractive after all!

So now to the nitty gritty.

1. Is your pet sitter insured
2. Are they registered
3. Do they have a CRB check 
4. Can they provide testimonials 
5. Can you speak with their clients

If the answer is 'Yes' to all of the above, the chances are that you are employing a good, professional pet sitter to care for your pet(s) and provide home security while you are away.

With bags packed and passport in hand, you are now able to enjoy that well earned holiday, happy and content knowing that you will have happy pets, a well watered garden and home security while you are away


----------



## Devon K9 Care (Oct 26, 2013)

Couldn't agree more, and I can answer YES to all the above questions!!


Devon K9 Care


----------



## ProfessorEA (Oct 19, 2013)

BRAVO!!!!
Excellent post! I couldn't agree more. I am very passionate about finding the best sitters for my "family", and I have used Elite Pet Services | Excellence in Pet Care to do it!

I try to follow all the rules you have listed! Thanks for writing this!

Elizabeth


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Devon K9 Care said:


> Couldn't agree more, and I can answer YES to all the above questions!!
> 
> Devon K9 Care


You would be amazed how many people are setting up as pet sitters, without ANY experience, credentials, insurance, CRB check. AND, even more amazed how many people use them


----------



## RyanClarke (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks for the post


----------

